
An Amazon engineer had a little idea that turned into a billion-dollar business - donohoe
http://qz.com/26685/amazon-owes-a-huge-part-of-its-other-revenue-growth-to-cloud-computing/
======
haberdasher
"In comparison, Facebook uses a programming language called AJAX that taxes
servers less."

...

